# 200Hz Fernseher keine 200Hz



## AidenP (18. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe (angeblich) einen 200 Hz Fernseher, welchen ich per HDMI am Rechner angeschloßen habe. Ich kann aber bei den Anzeigeeinstellungen maximal 60 Hz einstellen? Ist das normal?

GraKa: ASUS R9 280 Direct CU II T

Haben GraKa eine maixmale Auflösung? Wenn ja, wo fände ich die heraus?

Thnx in advance. Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Das ist normal, weil die 200Hz nur die Darstellung des Bildes betreffen, egal ob von der Quelle (also zB PC oder BluRay-Player) nur 50 oder 60Hz oder noch mehr Hz/Bilder kommen. Die 50-60Hz werden halt vom TV dann genommen und mehrfach dargestellt, so dass man auf 200Hz kommt, wodurch das Bild "stabiler" werden soll vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen. Denn bei 200Hz kann der LCD mehr "Zwischenbilder" berechnen, die den Übergang viel fließender erscheinen lassen - stell Dir vor, dass bei 25 Bildern pro Sekunde (das wäre typisch für Filme) bei Bild Nummer 12 ein Pixel rot ist und bei Bild Nummer 13 das gleiche Pixel gelb sein soll. Mit den zusätzlichen Zwischenbildern stellt der LCD dann mehrere neue Bilder da, in denen das Pixel erst Hellrot, dann Orange, dann Hellorange und am Ende gelb wird statt direkt von rot nach Gelb zu gehen. Obwohl das innerhalb von nur 1/25-Sekunde passiert, wirkt das Ganze halt sanfter als wenn Du nur 50-60Hz hättest.

Und TV-Geräte sind halt an sich für Fernsehen und Filme vorgesehen, und die  sind halt vor allem auf TV-Sendungen und Filme abgestimmt, die auf 50-60Hz angelegt sind - auch Spielekonsolen sind ja so angelegt. Und die kleine Nutzergruppe von Gamern, die vielleicht bei manchen Spielen mehr als 60Hz nutzen könnten, weil ihr PC auch mehr als 60 FPS schafft, wird da technisch derzeit noch nicht beachtet. 

Trotzdem wird das Bild von Deinem PC von den 200Hz vermutlich  profitieren.


Das ist beim TV aber eben was anderes als die 120 bzw 144 Hz bei den betreffenden "Gamer"-Monitoren - bei DENEN kannst Du wirklich auch 120/144 Bilder vom PC aus in den Monitor schicken, die alle empfangen werden.



ach ja: die maximale Auflösung von modernen Grafikkarten ist normalerweise 2560x1600


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe (angeblich) einen 200 Hz Fernseher, welchen ich per HDMI am Rechner angeschloßen habe. Ich kann aber bei den Anzeigeeinstellungen maximal 60 Hz einstellen? Ist das normal?
> 
> ...


Die 200 Hertz werden nur für den reinen TV-Betrieb genutzt. Wird am anderen HDMI-Ende ein PC oder eine Konsole erkannt, verhält sich der Fernseher wie ein gewöhnlicher 60-Hertz-TFT. Das ist halt so standardisiert.

Was du höchstens noch machen kannst ist die Motionflow/Flow-Motion-Funktion aktivieren, um die Bewegungen noch etwas flüssiger wiederzugeben.


----------



## Chemenu (18. September 2014)

Herb hat das ja schon richtig erklärt. 
Ich würde Dir aber dringend raten die Zwischenbildberechnung des TVs beim Betrieb an PC/Konsole abzuschalten.
Die Berechnung der Zwischenbilder braucht Zeit, entsprechend spät wird auch das Bild am TV ausgegeben. Kurz gesagt: Input-Lag.
Die Verzögerung variiert dabei ja nach Modell, also am besten testest Du mal ein Spiel mit und ohne den 200 Hz Modus, dann siehst Du ja ob Dich die Verzögerung stört.
Kann übrigens ganz generell auch zu Bildfehlern führen diese Zwischenbildberechnung. Bei Filmen fällt das meistens nicht so auf, bei Spielen kann das aber teilweise echt übel aussehen.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die 200 Hertz werden nur für den reinen  TV-Betrieb genutzt. Wird am anderen HDMI-Ende ein PC oder eine Konsole  erkannt, verhält sich der Fernseher wie ein gewöhnlicher 60-Hertz-TFT.  Das ist halt so standardisiert.


Das wäre mir neu. Bei allen mir bekannten Geräten muss man die Zwischenbildberechnung für einzelne HDMI-Buchsen abschalten. Oder alternativ in den "Spielemodus" wechseln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu. Bei allen mir bekannten Geräten muss man die Zwischenbildberechnung für einzelne HDMI-Buchsen abschalten. Oder alternativ in den "Spielemodus" wechseln.


Okay, den Punkt mit dem Spielemodus hab ich jetzt einfach mal als selbstverständliche Voraussetzung betrachtet, weil moderne TVs in der Regel automatisch in diesen wechseln. Zumindest von Sony und Samsung kenne ich das so.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Ja, es gibt an sich immer einen Spielemodus oder ähnliches - aber ob der auch die Zwischenbilder für 200Hz-Betrieb abschaltet, da bin ich nicht so sicher. ^^   Bei Gamer-Monitoren mit 120/144 kannst Du ja auch mit der höheren Hz-Zahl spielen UND es wirkt "weicher" als bei 60Hz, ohne dass es eine merkbare Verzögerung gibt.

Auf jeden Fall werden da aber gewisse "Bildverbesserer" beim LCD-TV abgestellt, die ansonsten definitiv für ein Input-Lag sorgen. Bei meinem 4 Jahre alten Samsung, damals die zweitunterste Klasse von Samsung, könnte man ohne den Spielemodus nicht zocken, da drückt man zB nen Button auf dem Gamepad, und auf dem LCD bewegt es sich erst ich sag mal einen Räusper später 


@Sauerlandboy: automatisch? ^^  Woher weiß der TV denn, ob Du am PC/Konsole spielst oder nur nen Film schauen willst? So oder so: da bei mir noch ein AV-Receiver zwischengeschaltet ist, würde der LCD wohl eh nicht wechseln...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy: automatisch? ^^  Woher weiß der TV denn, ob Du am PC/Konsole spielst oder nur nen Film schauen willst? So oder so: da bei mir noch ein AV-Receiver zwischengeschaltet ist, würde der LCD wohl eh nicht wechseln...


Wie gesagt, ich hab es in der Praxis getestet. Heutige TVs sind mittlerweile intelligent genug, die Quelle zu erkennen. Als ich unseren Zweitfernseher an die Graka angeschlossen hab, musste ich nichts umstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab es in der Praxis getestet. Heutige TVs sind mittlerweile intelligent genug, die Quelle zu erkennen. Als ich unseren Zweitfernseher an die Graka angeschlossen hab, musste ich nichts umstellen.


 Meiner zeigt auch die "Namen" der beteiligten Geräte an, aber vlt will man ja am PC gar nicht spielen - fragt der TV denn wenigstens nach, ob du den Modus umschalten willst?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meiner zeigt auch die "Namen" der beteiligten Geräte an, aber vlt will man ja am PC gar nicht spielen - fragt der TV denn wenigstens nach, ob du den Modus umschalten willst?


Bei mir kann ich zwischen "Szenen" wechseln, beispielsweise für Foto, Animation, Standard, Grafik... Sofern man nix vordefiniert hat.


----------



## AidenP (19. September 2014)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das erklärt einiges.

Als ich meinen letzen Monitior gekauft habe, damals noch Röhren. Damals gab es keine Reaktionszeiten, Kontrastwerte, 21:9 Verhältnisse, etc. Welche Eigenschaften wären für einen Monitor beim Gaming wichtig?



> ach ja: die maximale Auflösung von modernen Grafikkarten ist normalerweise 2560x1600


Hm, wo könnt ich das denn genau herausfinden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das erklärt einiges.
> 
> Als ich meinen letzen Monitior gekauft habe, damals noch Röhren. Damals gab es keine Reaktionszeiten, Kontrastwerte, 21:9 Verhältnisse, etc. Welche Eigenschaften wären für einen Monitor beim Gaming wichtig?
> 
> ...


Niedrige Reaktionszeiten, gute Schwarzwerte, bei Möglichkeit mehrere Anschlüsse (HDMI, DVI, VGA usw.) - und wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, besser mehr als die Standard-60-Hertz. Sofern einem eine noch flüssigere Grafikdarstellung wichtig sein sollte.

Zur deiner Graka:
Gib per Google-Suche einfach Name und Typ ein und dann solltest anhand mehrerer Quellen die technischen Daten dazu finden.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das erklärt einiges.
> 
> Als ich meinen letzen Monitior gekauft habe, damals noch Röhren. Damals gab es keine Reaktionszeiten, Kontrastwerte, 21:9 Verhältnisse, etc. Welche Eigenschaften wären für einen Monitor beim Gaming wichtig?


 Kontrastwerte gab es 100 pro auch      aber an sich ist jeder 24 Zoll-Monitor ab etwa 140€ und bei 27 Zoll vlt eher ab 170€ einwandfrei zum Gamen geeignet. Teurere haben dann halt ggf. ein nochmal besseres Bild, noch besser Kontrast/Schwarzwerte usw. - aber es kann ebenso gut sein, dass der 180€-Monitor für Dich das bessere Bild liefert als ein anderer für 250€. Und die Kontrast- sowie Reaktionswerte per se sind eh nur Indizien. Ein Monitor mit einem laut Datenblatt höheren Kontrast als ein anderer hat am Ende EFFEKTIV vlt doch den schlechteren Kontrast, und ein Monitor mit scheinbar langsamen 6ms Reaktionszeit steht effektiv einem mit 2ms vielleicht doch in nichts nach.

Generell: Tn-Panel sind günstig und schnell, IPS sind etwas langsamer, aber immer noch schnell genug, liefern das "bessere" Bild - aber kosten auch mehr. Und wenn Du genug Geld hast, wäre ein Monitor mit 120/144 Hz angenehm - muss aber nicht sein.




> Hm, wo könnt ich das denn genau herausfinden?


 zB beim Hersteller mal schauen. Aber an sich macht mehr als FullHD nicht wirklich Sinn, auch weil Du bei einer höheren Auflösung Leistung verlierst - mehr Pixel zu berechnen bedeutet halt auch weniger FPS.


----------



## AidenP (22. September 2014)

Gefunden habe folgendes bzgl. Auflösung:


> AuflösungDVI Max Resolution : 2560x1600


Angegeben ist es mit DVI? Das heisst die anderen Anschlüsse bieten wenn überhaupt weniger? Oder kann ich mit HDMI auch soviel rausholen?

Fazit: Ich denke ich kauf mir kein extra Monitor, da ich denke dass es mir keinen extra Mehrwert bringt. Sommer 2015 soll die Oculus Rift kommen, das wär mal was feines


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Sommer 2015 soll die Oculus Rift kommen, das wär mal was feines



Das ist aber kein Monitor-Ersatz.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Gefunden habe folgendes bzgl. Auflösung:
> 
> Angegeben ist es mit DVI? Das heisst die anderen Anschlüsse bieten wenn überhaupt weniger? Oder kann ich mit HDMI auch soviel rausholen


 Wofür denn überhaupt? ^^


----------



## Onlinestate (22. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Das heisst die anderen Anschlüsse bieten wenn überhaupt weniger? Oder kann ich mit HDMI auch soviel rausholen?


Kommt drauf an. HDMI ab 1.3 kann 1440p @ 60Hz. Für 4k @ 60 Hz benötigst du mindestens HDMI 2.0. Mehr als 60 Hz sind glaube ich gar nicht richtig vorgesehen.
Mit Displayport geht auch teilweise mehr. Aber da kenne ich mich mit den Anforderungen nicht so genau aus.


----------



## AidenP (23. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür denn überhaupt? ^^



Falls ich mir einen Monitor kaufen wollen würde


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Falls ich mir einen Monitor kaufen wollen würde



da sind die mit mehr als Ful-HD viel zu zu teuer UND brauchen dann mehr Leistung. Wenn Du zB doppelte FullHD-Auflösung hast, dann hast Du UNGEFÄHR nur die Hälfte an FPS im Vergleich zu FullHD. Zudem haben die 4k-Monitore meines Wissens derzeit noch ein merkbares Inputlag. Und bei vielen Spielen, wo ein Menüpunkt oder ähnliches eine feste Größe von zB 50x50 Pixeln hat, wäre das bei 4k nur halb so groß = winzig klein.


----------



## AC3 (30. September 2014)

> Die Berechnung der Zwischenbilder braucht Zeit, entsprechend spät wird auch das Bild am TV ausgegeben. Kurz gesagt: Input-Lag.



Nicht nur das. Durch die Zwischenbildberechnung entstehen auch Artefakte und somit wird die Bildqualität schlechter. Das erkennt man deutlich im Direktvergleich.
Es zählen nur echte Hz und echte FPS.

Verschlimmbesserungen an TVs stelle ich immer ab sofern auswählbar. Habe auch noch nie einen TV gesehen der bewegte Bilder so flüssig wie ein Desktop-Monitor wiedergibt. Das ist nun mal technologisch nicht drin. Fernseher sind primär für Filme gedacht und nicht für Spiele.


----------

